
Confessions of a Private Spy - jules-jules
https://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/confessions-private-spy-190221075952546.html?Ref=Reddit_Intelligence
======
SiempreViernes
These aren't confessions, this a list of excuses. A _proper_ confession admits
and accepts guilt for past action, so that the sin can later be redeemed by
some later action, this is just the sinner keeping on sinning.

